# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο >  Το μοτέρ του πλυντηρίου δεν έχει δύναμη

## terrygeoffyiannis

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
Έχω έμα πλυντήριο ρούχων Brandt  WM 551 που γεμίζει από πάνω. Εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό όταν το γεμίζω ακόμη και με 3 κιλά ρούχα ενώ έχει προδιαγραφές για 5 κιλά, έχει δυσκολία να στρέφει τον κάδο κατά την διάρκεια της πλύσης και δεν τον στρέφει κατά το στύψιμο. Πρέπει να αφαιρώ κάποια ρούχα ώστε να κάνει το στύψιμο κανονικά.
Προφανώς το μοτέρ δεν έχει την απαιτούμενη δύναμη πλέον , που είχε στο παρελθόν. Κάποιοι μου είπαν ότι είναι ζήτημα πυκνωτή ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι ότι είναι ζήτημα περιέλιξης μοτέρ.

Έχει κανείς σας άποψη γι αυτό;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

Zerthimon (09-07-19)

----------


## makatas

Είχαμε ίδιο πρόβλημα, και μόνο ο πυκνωτής χρειάστηκε αλλαγή.

----------


## terrygeoffyiannis

makatas, Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Δεν αισθάνομαι μόνος πλέον!
Γύρισα το πλυντήριο ανάποδα και προσπάθησα να δω πού είναι ο πυκνωτής αλλά δεν τον αναγνώρισα. Μήπως έχεις καμιά υπόδειξη για το πού να κοιτάξω;

----------


## makatas

Νομίζω είναι πολύ κοντα στο μοτέρ, ίσως και βιδωμένο πάνω του.Δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να σου ξεφύγει.

----------


## paul_k

καλησπερα.
σωστη η διαγνωση του μακατα.
ο πυκνωτης φταιει.
μοιαζει σαν αυτα.
caps.jpg

----------


## Nemmesis

και πως ειστε τοτο σιγουροι ρε παιδια οτι το πληντυριο εχει μοτερ με πυκνωτη??? μπορει να εχει μοτερ με ψυκτρες.. μπορει να εχει χαλαρο υμαντα μπορει 1002... για αυτο παντα λεμε "βαλε μια φοτο αν μπορεις.." και περιεγραψε μας καλητερα τι γινεται.. πχ κανει κανεναν θορυβο?

----------


## terrygeoffyiannis

Ο.Κ. Θα το κοιτάξω αύριο πάλι διότι τώρα νύχτωσε και θα σας ενημερώσω. Πάντως νωρίτερα που το κοίταξα, δεν είδα πυκνωτή ούτε πάνω στο μοτέρ ούτε δίπλα. Φοβάμαι μήπως πρέπει να βγάλω το μοτέρ και να κοιτάξω από πίσω του. Τέλος πάντων , θα βγάλω και φωτό και θα την ποστάρω αύριο. Γεια χαρά.

----------


## terrygeoffyiannis

Γεια σας και πάλι. Αφού το γύρισα ανάποδα , έψαξα για πυκνωτή αλλά δεν βρήκα πουθενά. Σας επισυνάπτω και μερικές φωτο, μην τυχόν και φαίνεται κάτι.washing machine 035.jpgwashing machine 031.jpgwashing machine 034.jpgwashing machine 042.jpgwashing machine 041.jpgwashing machine 032.jpg

----------


## lakafitis

Αυτο που φαίνεται στην πρώτη φώτο με τα 2 κοκκινα καλώδια τι είναι;

----------


## terrygeoffyiannis

> Αυτο που φαίνεται στην πρώτη φώτο με τα 2 κοκκινα καλώδια τι είναι;


Δεν ξέρω . Νόμιζα ότι ο πυκνωτής θα ήταν εκτεθειμένος ώστε να τον αναγνωρίσω. Τώρα , αν είναι μέσα σ'αυτό το άσπρο κουτάκι δεν ξέρω, πρέπει να το προσπαθήσω αύριο πάλι. 
Θα βοηθούσε βέβαια πάρα πολύ αν κάποιος ήξερε το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο πλυντηρίου και μου υπεδείκνυε πού ακριβώς είναι ο πυκνωτής.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως .

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*Καλησπέρα* 

*<<Θα βοηθούσε βέβαια πάρα πολύ αν κάποιος ήξερε το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο πλυντηρίου και μου υπεδείκνυε πού ακριβώς είναι ο πυκνωτής.>>.*

*Δε γνωρίζω το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο αλλά:*

*Κάπου ο κινητήρας κανονικά θα έχει πινακίδα, ανάρτησε την.*

*Η ταχύτητα στυψίματος ρυθμιζόταν;*

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*Καλησπέρα* ....   

 ...      *ρυθμιζόταν; το διέγραψα (όμοιο με το προηγούμενο)
*

----------


## paul_k

καλησπερα.
αρχικα να πω οτι παλια δουλευα σε επισκευες 
λευκων συσκευων.
οταν το μοτερ δεν ειχε δυναμη, παντα ηταν ο πυκνωτης
ο οποιος δεν ηταν παντα διπλα στο μοτερ.
δοκιμασε να ανοιξεις το καπακι απο πανω.σιγουρα θα εχει εναν!
αν ηταν πχ οι ψυκτρες θα ακουγες σπινθηρες αλλα θα ετρεχε.
ενημερωσε μας για λεπτομεριες.

----------


## SIERA

καλησπερα

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ηταν καρβουνακια δεν θα γυρνουσε καθολου???παιζει να ειναι καβουρνακια??

----------


## j kalai

Oπως κοιτας το πλυντηριο απο πισω θα ξεβιδωσεις την δεξια λαμαρινα και θα τον βρεις στο κατω μερος μεσα σε μια πλαστικη θηκη με ενα λαστιχακι που τον κραταει.

----------


## SDrikos

Ο J Kalai έχει δίκιο. Έχω ένα πλυντήριο Brandt WΜ601 που μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με το δικό σου. Δεν χρειάζεται να γυρίσεις ανάποδα το πλυντήριο. Άνοιξε το πλαινό που σου περιέγραψε (βίδες από πίσω) και ο πυκνωτής είναι στο σημείο που σου είπε (ένας άσπρος κύλινδρος). Το κόστος του καινούριου ανέρχεται περίπου από 6 έως 10 ευρώ.

----------


## terrygeoffyiannis

Αγαπητοί φίλοι ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. Ήταν όπως ακριβώς τα είπε ο j kalai και ο SDrikos. Ο πυκνωτής κόστισε 2,4 Ευρώ.

Και μια και σας βρήκα (χα,χα), έχω μια κουζίνα eskimo 10ετίας και δεν δουλεύει ο αέρας. Προφανώς έχει καεί η ασφάλεια του μοτέρ που γυρνάει την φτερωτή. Ξέρει κανείς πού βρίσκεται;

Γεια χαρά κι ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## j kalai

To μοτερ δεν εχει ασφαλεια. Η το μοτερ ειναι καμενο ή ο διακοπτης.

----------


## SDrikos

Αν επιτρέπεται τον πυκνωτή από που τον πήρες σε αυτήν την τιμή? Γιατί εγώ δεν είχα βρει τόσο χαμηλή τιμή.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## terrygeoffyiannis

@ SDrikos
Από τον Γιαννακόπουλο στον Πειραιά.

@j kalai
Για να έχει χαλάσει ο διακόπτης δεν το νομίζω ,διότι όλες οι άλλες λειτουργίες του ,που αφορούν φως , αντιστάσεις πάνω-κάτω , λειτουργούν κανονικά.
Το μόνο που δεν γυρνάει είναι η φτερωτή . Άρα μάλλον είναι το μοτεράκι της. Το βγάζω μέσα από τον θάλαμο ή από το πίσω μέρος της κουζίνας;

----------


## spakas

Θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω και εγω γιατι αντιμετώπισα το ιδιο πρόβλημα την ιδια μαρκα και τον ιδιο τυπο πλυντηρίου και το διόρθωσα με κόστος 2 ευρώ.
μάλλον τα Brandt WΜ551 είχαν πρόβλημα στο συγκεκριμένο πυκνωτή.
ευχαριστώ

----------


## stafidas

Αχ ρε παιδιά... που ήσαστε πριν από 1 χρόνο? Έχω το ίδιο ακριβώς πλυντήριο και πριν από 1 χρόνο είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Πήρα τηλέφωνο ένα τεχνικό ο οποίος έκανε τηλεφωνική διάγνωση του ασθενή και έστειλε έναν πιτσιρικά για να μου αλλάξει ... την αντλία!!!. Φυσικά η βλάβη δεν διορθώθηκε και στην δεύτερη επίσκεψη του μου άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή. Ετσι το πλυντήριο φτιάχτηκε αλλά εγώ είχα μια αντλία που πλήρωσα χωρίς λόγο... Μετά από έναν τηλεφωνικό τσακωμό, πήγα πίσω την αντλία και πήρα πίσω κάποια χρήματα αλλά τελικά... πλήρωσα 70€ για κάτι που εύκολα θα μπορούσα να αλλάξω μόνος μου με 2€...

Έκτοτε αποφάσισα να το ψάχνω λίγο παραπάνω...
Συγκεκριμένα, πριν από 3 μέρες το πλυντήριο έβγαλε μια νέα βλάβη. Άρχισε να κάνει απίστευτο θόρυβο από τον κάδο. Με λίγο google κατάλαβα ότι το ρουλεμάν πρέπει να έχει κάνει φτερά... Το άνοιξα και όντως το ρουλεμάν είχε διαλυθεί εντελώς. Λόγω διαρροής άρχισε να σκουριάζει και φαγώθηκε. Τελικά με λίγο google ακόμα και μερικές ερωτήσεις για ανταλλακτικά, άλλαξα έδρανο-ρουλεμαν-φλάντζες και το πλυντήριο είναι σαν καινούριο πάλι. Κόστος: 45€.

Τώρα που σας βρήκα, είμαι πιο ήσυχος για τις μελλοντικές βλάβες  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Τα λέμε...

----------


## supermanboy

Πολύ σωστή και έξυπνη παρατήρηση!Δεν θέλει βιασύνη παιδιά και αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σας και γνωρίζετε λίγα πράγματα από ηλεκτρικά/ηλεκτρονικά υπάρχουν εδώ μλέσα άτομα με φοβερές γνώσεις!

----------


## kchios

Έχω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.Έχω το μοντέλο *Βrandt bf55* το οποίο ενώ κάνει κανονικά το στύψιμο με πολύ νεύρο και δύναμη,στην κανονική του λειτουργία ο κάδος γυρνάει πολύ αδύναμα.Πολλές φορές δεν έχει την δύναμη να ολοκληρώσει έστω μια στροφή αν του έχω και αρκετά ρούχα.Δεν ακούγεται πάντως κάποιος περίεργος θόρυβος. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι θέμα πυκνωτή?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έχω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.Έχω το μοντέλο *Βrandt bf55* το οποίο ενώ κάνει κανονικά το στύψιμο με πολύ νεύρο και δύναμη,στην κανονική του λειτουργία ο κάδος γυρνάει πολύ αδύναμα.Πολλές φορές δεν έχει την δύναμη να ολοκληρώσει έστω μια στροφή αν του έχω και αρκετά ρούχα.Δεν ακούγεται πάντως κάποιος περίεργος θόρυβος. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι θέμα πυκνωτή?


Ναι είναι πιθανόν να είναι θέμα πυκνωτή .... αφού άκουσες πριν τα παιδιά να λένε ότι ο πυκνωτής έχει 2,5 ευρώ ... τι κάθεσαι? άλλαξε τον ... το πολύ πολύ να χάσεις ένα σουβλάκι ... αντί να έπαιρνες τον πυκνωτή.

----------


## konstantinoss

και εγω εχω το ιδιο θεμα εδω και καποιες ημερες με το indesit μου που ειναι 10 χρονων. ζοριζεται να γυρισει.
θα κοιταξω και εγω απο πισω να δω τον πυκνωτη και αν χρειαστει θα ανεβασω και photos.

----------


## konstantinoss

μηπως μπορειται να βοηθησεται και εμενα να εντοπισω τον πυκνωτη?

Photo 27-1-12 16 53 05.jpgPhoto 27-1-12 16 53 18.jpgPhoto 27-1-12 16 53 30.jpgPhoto 27-1-12 16 53 35.jpgPhoto 27-1-12 16 53 43.jpgPhoto 27-1-12 16 53 55.jpg

----------


## konstantinoss

μηπως ειναι αυτος?

IMG001.jpgIMG002.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Πυκνωτής, είναι.
Αν είναι ο πυκνωτής του μοτέρ δεν γνωρίζω, σίγουρα κάποιος θα μας πει.

----------


## καπιστρι

> μηπως ειναι αυτος?
> 
> IMG001.jpgIMG002.jpg


Αν δεις πανω λεει 0,1uF. Τα αλλα δεν τα δλεπω καθαρα . Επιπλεον εχει τρια καλωδια . ΟΧΙ δεν ειναι ο πυκνωτης του μοτερ ο οποιος θαπρεπε να λεει 8 εως 16 uF 400V και ειναι ενας ασπρος 'η μαυρος κυλινδρος με δυο καλωδια ,ισως και βιδα , στο μεγεθος του εσωτερικου κυλινδρου του χαρτιου υγειας.
Αυτο στην φωτογραφια ειναι μαλλον το φιλτρο για την απορριψη παρασιτων προς το δικτυο.
Εισαι σιγουρος οτι το μοτερ σου εχει πυκνωτη και δεν ειναι με ψυκτρες στον ροτορα?

----------


## konstantinoss

οχι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχει πυκνωτη. δεν ειμαι σχετικος με πλυντηρια.
μηπως στην τελευταια φωτογραφια στο πρωτο σετ ειναι αυτο που φαινετε κατω κατω στη γωνια δεξια

----------


## konstantinoss

στη πρωτη φωτογραφια φαινετε το μοντελο πλυντηριου. μηπως καποιος ξερει αν ειναι με πυκνωτη.
αυτος ειναι? που ειναι κατω κατω στη γωνια?


IMG006.jpgIMG003.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι ομορφάαααντρα  μουυυυ .   βάλε του σως για να γλυστράααααεεειιι   και σώθηκες!

----------


## konstantinoss

αρα δλδ πρεπει να τον αποσυνδεσω και να παω σε ενα μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα η ηλεκτρολογικο υλικο να μου δωσουν τον ιδιο φανταζομαι.

----------


## καπιστρι

Στην φωτο βλεπω 2 κυλινδρους. Εναν κιτρινο απο το οποιο μεσα περνα ενας μαυρος αγωγος, αποκλειεται να ειναι ο πυκωντης, και ενα αλλο κατω χαμηλα του οποιου φενεται μονο η κορυφη του μισοκρυμενη κατω απο ενα λαμακι. Δεν εχω μετρο συγκρισης του μεγεθους του, αλλα αυτος μου φαινεται να μοιαζει με το πανω μερος του πυκνωτη. Φαινεται οτι μπορεις να φτασεις ευκολα σ'αυτον , αν βγαλεις την λαμαρινα που ειναι διπλα του -στο πανω μερος της φωτο-
Κοιτα αν γραφει τα μικροφαραντ και τα βολτ που σου ειπα.

----------


## konstantinoss

δε μπορω να τραβηξω αλλο το πλυντηριο εξω γιατι δε φτανει ο σωληνας εξοδου. αυριο με την ημερα θα τον αποσυνδεσω και θα το βγαλω ολο εξω να δω καλυτερα.
σας ευχαριστω παντως. οτιδηποτε αλλες συμβουλες εχετε δωστε μου πριν κανω καμια βλακεια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αρα δλδ πρεπει να τον αποσυνδεσω και να παω σε ενα μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα η ηλεκτρολογικο υλικο να μου δωσουν τον ιδιο φανταζομαι.


Βγάλε το ρεύμα . και μην πιάσεις τις άκρες του πυκνωτή "τσσσοοοούζειιι " . Και αν έχεις κανένα πολύμετρο θα σου πω πως θα κάνεις έλεγχο έχεις? αν όχι κάνε όπως είπες 
πλάγιασε το πλυντήριο στο πλάι ώστε η μεριά όπου είναι βιδωμένος ο πυκνωτής να είναι στον αέρα και ξεβίδωσε τον από κάτω με μια βίδα παξιμάδι.

----------


## konstantinoss

μηπως κ. κυριακιδη η "καπιστρι" μπορω να σας καλεσω σε καποιο τηλεφωνο? αν θελετε μου το στελνετε με ΠΜ.
εχω πολυμετρο.

----------


## καπιστρι

Οταν φτασεις στον πυκνωτη, πριν τον βγαλεις, βραχυκυκλωσε τους ακροδεκτες του μπας και εχει καρτησει ταση και σε κτυπησει.
Κανονικα δεν θα πρεπει να εχει αλλα για καθε ενδεχομενο.

----------


## konman

Αυτος ειναι ο πυκνωτης και αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι 14mf.

Photo 27-1-12 16 53 55.jpg

----------


## konstantinoss

> Αυτος ειναι ο πυκνωτης και αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι 14mf.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28357



 Ναι οντως αυτος ηταν, τον εβγαλα πηρα, καινουργιο με 3ε και ολα καλα. Πεταει το πλυντηριο!!!
Σας ευχαριστω "κυριακιδη, καπιστρι, konman" για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας!

----------


## The Professor

Η πρωτη μου φορα που γραφω εδω στο howtofix , μετα απο λιγο ψαξιμο το βρηκα το θεμα που χα βαλει παρακολουθηση στο μητρικο φορουμ (εψαχνα στο μητρικο πουθενα προσθεστε απαντηση <(^_^)> )!!!!

Να κανω και ενα αστειακι , δεν mαζευομαστε ολοι που εχουμε Brandt πλυντιρια σε υπο-φορουμ να λεμε τον πονο μας <(^_^)>

Τελος να πω και συγχαρητηρια σε αυτους που εχουν αναπτυξει το σηγκεκριμενο θεμα διοτι με βοηθησε παρα πολυ !!!!!! ωραια προσθεσα και καποια Tags να μπορουμε να το βρισκουμε ευκολα.!!

Στο θεμα μας τωρα , εχουμε στο σπιτι και μεις το Brandt WM-551-D/D
  το οποιο δεν μπορει να στυψει τα ρουχα.....τρεχουνε τα νερα απο τα ρουχα δεν μπορει καθολου να στυψει , διαβασα ποιο πριν οτι φταιει ο πυκνωτης , τον βρηκα τον αφαιρεσα αλλα εχω μια απορια σε μαγαζι ηλεκτρονικων εξαρτηματων θα βρω τετοιο πυκνωτη (??) αν ναι πως να τους τον ζητησω μεσω τηέφωνου επειδη δεν θελω να πηγαινω στο κεντρο τσαμπα (μπορει να μην εχουν τετοιο) μου μοιαζει για 16 μF αλλα δεν ειμαι συγουρος , οριστε τον εχω βγαλει φωτογραφια λεπτομερως μπορειται να μου πειτε πως ζηταμε τετοιο πραγμα ?

   

Εδω η μερια των ακροδεκτων κατω δεξια γραφει BREV και πηγαινε ενα ροζ καλωδιο και επανω δεξια γραφει  PAΤ. και πηγαινε ενα ελαφρυ χρωμα μπλε  καλωδιο , ο καινουριος πυκνωτης θα τα γραφει αυτα για να μπορεσω να τον συνδεσω σωστα;;;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τον πρώτο μαστορατζή (κατάστημα πλυντηρίων επισκευών) ή κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικού υλικού έχουν με το κιλό τέτοια πράγματα και χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά. 
Θα το ζητήσεις ως πυκνωτή για πλυντήριο
βάλε τα βύσματα όπως θέλεις δεν έχουν πολικότητα . (μεταξύ τα 2 γεφυρωμένα είναι ο ένας πόλος )

----------

The Professor (03-09-12)

----------


## The Professor

Πέτρο σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση , παρασκευη πρωι πηγα αγορασα τον καινουριο πυκνωτη , 2,40 € οριστε οι φωτογραφιες του
 
δεν ειχαν για 500 βολτ μονο μεχρι 450 βολτ, τον τοποθετησα και βαζουμε κατευθειαν βρασμο ,στους 90 , συν στυψιμο και ναι εγινε το θαυμα εστυψε κανονικα τα ρουχα , σχεδον μετα απο ενα χρονο το ειδα να ξαναστυβει , επισης ενα αλλο θεμα που ειχε ηταν , οτι στον μεγαλο βρασμο των 90 βαθμων μύριζε καμμενο πλαστικο-βακελιτης οποτε ηταν και ακομα ενας λογος να μην βαζουμε βρασμο,  τωρα ολα μελι γαλα!!!!

Τωρα ομως οταν στυβει , κανει κατι ηχους σαν κουδουνο-τριξιματα τα οποια προερχοναται απο το μοτερ με το αλουμινενιο ασημενιο χρωμα που ειναι , για να καταλαβετε τι λεω ακουστε λιγακι το βιντεο το οπ[οιο ειναι μονο ηχος , ηχογραφησα με το κινητο μου το τελευταιο κοματι της πλυσης , που ειναι το τελικο στυψιμο σε μεγαλες στροφες πειτε μου σας παρακαλω , εχει θεματα πχ  (προσπαθω να καταλαβω) τα ρουλεμαν του ή κατι αλλο ? ειναι αυτοι οι ηχοι σαν κλικ κλικ (οχι κλικ ποντικιου!) με το που αρχιζει το βιντεο , τους ακουτε! (η φωτογραφια τυχαια επιλεχθηκε)

----------


## liontas

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει τί ρόλο παίζει ο πυκνωτής και γιατί ρίχνει την δύναμη του μοτέρ θα ήταν ευχής έργον, ώστε να κατανοήσουμε και λίγο το βάθος των πραγμάτων..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει τί ρόλο παίζει ο πυκνωτής και γιατί ρίχνει την δύναμη του μοτέρ θα ήταν ευχής έργον, ώστε να κατανοήσουμε και λίγο το βάθος των πραγμάτων..


Θα το πω με δικά μου λόγια και περιγραφές .... 
Π.χ σε ένα αυτοκίνητο για να ξεκινήσει και να "σηκώσει " όλο το τεράστιο βάρος του στην αρχή .... έχουμε τις ταχύτητες 1η , 2η , 3η , κτλ .. Εάν τα αυτοκίνητα είχαν μόνο 1η ταχύτητα θα ξεκινούσαν με όλο αυτό το βάρος αλλά θα είχαμε πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα και στην κατανάλωση. Γιαυτό και υπάρχει η 2η και 3η ταχύτητα κτλ.

Στα ηλεκτρικά μοτέρ ισχύει το ίδιο . όπου αντί για ταχύτητες έχουμε τα διαφορετικά τυλίγματα περιέλιξης . Βοηθητικό τύλιγμα και κυρίως τύλιγμα .
Το βοηθητικό τύλιγμα είναι αυτό που βοηθάει (όπως και στο αυτοκίνητο με την 1η ταχύτητα) να υπερνικήσει την εκκίνηση . 
Το κυρίως τύλιγμα είναι σαν να έχουμε την 4η ταχύτητα στο αυτοκίνητο (που είναι και η πιο οικονομική) και το λέμε και τύλιγμα κανονικής λειτουργίας 

Στο βοηθητικό τύλιγμα , μπαίνει και ο πυκνωτής , Όπου ο πυκνωτής συγκεντρώνει στιγμιαία το μάξιμουμ της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που χρειάζεται το βοηθητικό τύλιγμα για να ξεκινήσει το μοτέρ με άνεση .... και εφόσον ξεκινήσει αναλαμβάνει επίσης άνετα το κυρίως τύλιγμα κατόπιν.

----------

liontas (04-09-12), olorin (27-07-18), The Professor (03-09-12)

----------


## liontas

Άψογος όπως πάντα. ΄΄Σοφόν το Σαφές΄΄   Ευριπίδης.

----------


## The Professor

Για τον ηχο που κανει το πλυντηριο τι λετε να ειναι ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άκουσα προηγούμενα το βίντεο . αλλά ήταν πολύ χαμηλότονα και δεν μπόρεσα να διακρίνω.  

Τωρα ομως οταν στυβει , κανει κατι ηχους σαν κουδουνο-τριξιματα τα οποια προερχοναται απο το μοτερ με το αλουμινενιο ασημενιο χρωμα που ειναι

Διαφώτισε μας λίγο εμάς τους (αόμματους) , για τι μοτέρ μιλάμε ? καρβουνάκια ? ή χωρίς? 

Αν βάλεις το στύψιμο χωρίς φορτίο και ρούχα .... πάλι ακούγεται το ίδιο? 
Δοκίμασε να το βάλεις με απομονωμένο  τον ιμάντα στο στύψιμο ..... και πες μας , ακούγεται πάλι ο ίδιος θόρυβος?  και τι εννοείς με με το αλουμινενιο ασημενιο χρωμα

----------

The Professor (13-09-12)

----------


## The Professor

Συγνωμη για την καθυστερηση νομιζα θα εγραφα στις εξετασεις....



Το εβαλα να στυψει (προγραμμα στψυματος για ευαισθητα 5 λεπτων) χωρις ρουχα ή νερο εντελως αδειος ο καδος και δεν εκανε αυτους τους ηχους οσο εστυβε , μονο οταν τελειωσε να γυρνα το μοτερ οταν φρεναρε (?) τοτε ακουστηκε για λιγο μια φορα.
Οριστε φωτογραφιες του μοτερ , μπορειτε απο εκει να καταλάβετε εαν ειναι με καρβουνακια ή χωρις ή να ψαξω αλλου πανω του ?+

Αυτο με την απομωνωση του ιμαντα πως γινετε ? ξεβιδωνωντας τις αλεν βιδες μοτερ-καδου ? 

Η ετικετα του απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια 



Εχω βαλει και αλλες φωτογραφιες ειναι στο επομενο μυνημα δεν με αφηνε το συστημα να τις βαλω ολες μαζι , υπερβουσα το οριο...!

----------


## The Professor

Συνεχεια απο το προηγουμενο μυνημα (δεν μ ε αφηνε ν  βαλω πολλες φωτογραφιες)

Φωτογραφιες του μοτερ απο μπροστα απο δω γυρνα τον υμαντα



Φωτογραφιες του μοτερ απο κατω 



λιγο ποιο μακρινη φωτογραφια

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν δεν ακούστηκε άδειο , μπορώ να υποθέσω τα εξής πιθανά.

1) Να είναι λασκαρισμένη η τροχαλία (που είναι από την απέναντι πλευρά της 1ης φωτογραφίας )

2) Να είναι από τα αμορτισέρ (κάτω μέρος του κάδου) θα δεις 2 "σωλήνες" που ισορροπούν τον κάδο , πίεσε εσύ τον κάδο από πάνω με δική σου δύναμη και δες αν εκεί ακούγονται τα "κουδουνοτριξίματα".

3) Από το καπάκι που κλείνεις στο εσωτερικό του κάδου με τα ρούχα , να είναι λάσκα και δεν κουμπώνει σφικτά.

4) Κάποιο ξένο αντικείμενο "χαμένο " μέσα στον κάδο και βρίσκει στο γύρισμα και χτυπάει.

----------

The Professor (13-09-12)

----------


## The Professor

Αμαν το χα ξεχασει ,   :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blush: ντροπη μου , να απαντησω.......Τελικα  Πέτρο αυτοι οι ηχοι που ακουγα εξαφανιστηκαν οταν βιδωσα-εκλεισα την πλαινη λαμαρινα !!!!!!!!!


Χιλλια ευχαριστω Πετρο Κυριακίδη με γλητωσες απο 75 ευρω , νταξει δεν λεω να ζησει και υδραυλικος ανθρωπος ειναι αλλα παναιά μου γδερνουν , με ελαχιστα ευρω επισκευαστηκε !!!!! 
Σε ευχαριστω παααααρα πολυ , σου ευχομαι καλη χρονια με υγεια !!!!

----------


## bnikou

Αλλαγή πυκνωτή και το πλυντήριο (ένα Zanussi z400)  γυρίζει και στίβει σαν καινούριο.  Ευχαριστώ το forum για τη βοήθεια!!!

----------


## nyannaco

Αν μου επιτρέπετε, να προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω με απλά λόγια (όσο είναι δυνατόν) σχετικά με τη λειτουργία του πυκνωτή στο μοτέρ, αν και λίγο παλιό το ερώτημα.
Η λειτουργία του ηλεκτροκινητήρα εναλλασσομένου ρεύματος βασίζεται στη δημιουργία ενός στρεφόμενου μαγνητικού πεδίου, το οποίο εξαναγκάζεται να ακολουθήσει ο δρομέας του κινητήρα. Σε ένα τριφασικό κινητήρα, το στρεφόμενο πεδίο παράγεται από τρία (ή πολλαπλάσιο του τρία) τυλίγματα στο στάτη, τα οποία τροφοδοτούνται από τις τρεις φάσεις, και η διαδοχική αυξομείωση της τάσης (ημίτονο) κάθε φάσης με δεδομένη τη μεταξύ τους διαφορά φάσης παράγει το ζητούμενο στρεφόμενο μαγνητικό πεδίο, που κινεί το ρότορα. Στο μονοφασικό κινητήρα αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό, λόγω της ύπαρξης μίας μόνο φάσης. Εδώ λοιπόν υπάρχουν όχι τρία, αλλά δύο (ή πολλαπλάσιο του δύο) τυλίγματα στο στάτη, εκ των οποίων το ένα (ή τα μισά) τροφοδοτείται απ'ευθείας από τη φάση, ενώ το άλλο (ή τα υπόλοιπα) μέσω ενός πυκνωτή. Ο ρόλος του πυκνωτή είναι να εισαγάγει μία διαφορά (συγκεκριμένα καθυστέρηση) φάσης στο τύλιγμα που τροφοδοτεί, ώστε να έχουμε τυλίγματα τροφοδοτούμενα με διαφορά φάσης, που εν τέλει συνδυασμένα παράγουν στρεφόμενο μαγνητικό πεδίο.
Αυτά πάντα για κινητήρες βραχυκυκλωμένου δρομέα, όχι με ψήκτρες. Ο κινητήρας βραχυκυκλωμένου δρομέα προτιμάται, ειδικά για μεγαλύτερες ισχείς, λόγω απλότητας (και άρα χαμηλότερου κόστους) κατασκευής, αλλά και μειωμένων απαιτήσεων συντήρησης.

----------

FILMAN (05-09-13)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλωσόρισες Νίκο , πολύτιμα αυτά που γράφεις και ενημερωτικά . 

Ο καθείς πάνω στο κείμενο σου , ίσως βρει κάποιες απορίες που δεν γνώριζε και να τον βοηθήσουν προς το καλύτερο .

Όμως φίλε Νίκο σχετικά με το εξής κομμάτι, έχω μια απορία .




> Ο ρόλος του πυκνωτή είναι να εισαγάγει μία διαφορά (συγκεκριμένα καθυστέρηση) φάσης στο τύλιγμα που τροφοδοτεί, ώστε να έχουμε τυλίγματα τροφοδοτούμενα με διαφορά φάσης, που εν τέλει συνδυασμένα παράγουν στρεφόμενο μαγνητικό πεδίο.


Ταιριάζει το ... 


> (συγκεκριμένα καθυστέρηση) φάσης στο τύλιγμα


 .? Γιατί από όσο γνώριζα ο πυκνωτής συγκεντρώνει μια ποσότητα ρεύματος και την δίνει ακαριαία στο συγκεκριμένο τύλιγμα όπου είναι συνδεδεμένος (όπως λέμε τύλιγμα βοηθητικό / τύλιγμα κυρίως λειτουργίας) 
Επομένως στο συγκεκριμένο αυτό τύλιγμα όπου είναι συνδεδεμένος ο πυκνωτής. Γίνεται αύξηση ισχύος/φάσης  έναντι του άλλου (όποιου τυλίγματος που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένος με πυκνωτή) και για αυτό το συγκεκριμένο τύλιγμα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι σε (καθυστέρηση) ... δηλαδή στο τύλιγμα που δεν είναι με πυκνωτή. τα λέω σωστά?

Επίσης .... στο τύλιγμα το βοηθητικό όπου συνδέεται συνήθως ο πυκνωτής είναι φτιαγμένο από χοντρότερο σύρμα από ότι το σύρμα που έχει του κυρίως λειτουργίας ... και αυτό γιατί με το χοντρότερο σύρμα που έχει το βοηθητικό τύλιγμα μπορεί να λάβει ισχυρότερη ένταση ρεύματος από το στιγμιαίο σοκ του πυκνωτή , για να δώσει μια μεγάλη διαφορά φάσης και στρεφόμενου μαγνητικού πεδίου. 

Αν κάπου το σκέφτομαι λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος .

----------


## nyannaco

Κατ'αρχήν ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα, καλώς σας βρήκα  :Smile: 

Σχετικά με:



> στο τύλιγμα το βοηθητικό όπου συνδέεται συνήθως ο πυκνωτής είναι φτιαγμένο από χοντρότερο σύρμα από ότι το σύρμα που έχει του κυρίως λειτουργίας ... και αυτό γιατί με το χοντρότερο σύρμα που έχει το βοηθητικό τύλιγμα μπορεί να λάβει ισχυρότερη ένταση ρεύματος από το στιγμιαίο σοκ του πυκνωτή , για να δώσει μια μεγάλη διαφορά φάσης και στρεφόμενου μαγνητικού πεδίου.


Το περί διαφορετικής διατομής του σύρματος δεν το γνώριζα, ούτε θυμάμαι αρκετά από θεωρία ηλεκτρικών μηχανών, ούτε έχω εμπειρία από κινητήρες πλυντηρίων για να το απαντήσω με βεβαιότητα.

Οσον αφορά το:



> ο πυκνωτής συγκεντρώνει μια ποσότητα ρεύματος και την δίνει ακαριαία στο συγκεκριμένο τύλιγμα όπου είναι συνδεδεμένος (όπως λέμε τύλιγμα βοηθητικό / τύλιγμα κυρίως λειτουργίας) 
> Επομένως στο συγκεκριμένο αυτό τύλιγμα όπου είναι συνδεδεμένος ο πυκνωτής. Γίνεται αύξηση ισχύος/φάσης έναντι του άλλου (όποιου τυλίγματος που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένος με πυκνωτή) και για αυτό το συγκεκριμένο τύλιγμα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι σε (καθυστέρηση) ... δηλαδή στο τύλιγμα που δεν είναι με πυκνωτή


πρέπει να διευκρινίσουμε ότι εγώ αναφέρομαι στη μόνιμη κατάσταση του κυκλώματος, ενώ εσύ προφανώς στη μεταβατική. 
Να προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω: έστω ότι έχουμε ένα πυκνωτή υπό τάση, χωρίς κάποιο καταναλωτή συνδεδεμένο επάνω του; διατηρεί μία σταθερή τάση (στο εναλλασσόμενο έιναι άλλη ιστορία, αλλά για να μην το μπλέξουμε πολύ τώρα), και συγκρατεί συγκεκριμένο ηλεκτρικό φορτίο. Οσο δεν αλλάζει κάτι, βρίσκεται σε μόνιμη κατάσταση. Σε δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή, συνδέεται ένας καταναλωτής (π.χ. το τύλιγμα του κινητήρα) και για ένα πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα ο πυκνωτής εκφορτίζεται διοχετεύοντας το φορτίο του στο τύλιγμα. Οσο διαρκεί αυτό, μιλάμε για μεταβατική κατάσταση, στη διάρκεια της οποίας τάσεις και ρεύματα μεταβάλλονται. 
Ερχόμαστε τώρα στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα του κινητήρα του πλυντηρίου: υποθέτω ότι ο πυκνωτής ΔΕΝ είναι υπό τάση συνέχεια, αλλά είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένος σε σειρά με το τύλιγμα, και τροφοδοτείται με τάση όταν θέλουμε να ξεκινήσει ο κινητήρας. Στη συνέχεια, δε, παραμένει συνδεδεμένος για όσο χρόνο λειτουργείο κινητήρας, σωστά; Αν ναι, τότε η όποια επίδραση του πυκνωτή στη μεταβατική κατάσταση δεν είναι αυτό στο οποίο αναφερόμουν. Οταν τελειώσουν τα μεταβατικά φαινόμενα και σταθεροποιηθούν τάσεις και ρεύματα, ο πυκνωτής που παραμένει σε σειρά με το τύλιγμα δεν επηρρεάζει την ένταση του ρεύματος που διαρρέει το τύλιγμα (άρα και την ένταση του μαγνητικού πεδίου), αλλά εισάγει μόνο μία διαφορά φάσης (ολίσθηση της έντασης ως προς την τάση) που είναι και το ζητούμενο. 
Ισωες το σχηματάκι βοηθάει:
capacitor-start-motor-run-forward.jpg
πηγή:http://www.carymart.com/blog/remote-...r-start-motor/

Ο καμμένος πυκνωτής περιορίζει δραστικά, έως και μηδενίζει το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το τύλιγμα, αδυνατίζοντας / εκμηδενίζοντας αντίστοιχα το πεδίο που αυτό δημιουργεί, με συνέπεια να μην αποδίσει (ή και να μην ξεκινά καν) ο κινητήρας. 

Ελπίζω να είναι λίγο πιο κατανοητό τώρα. Αν πάλι έχω πέσει έξω σε κάποια υπόθεση, παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μέχρι εκεί τα βλέπω σαφή και κατανοητά .



> Να προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω: έστω ότι έχουμε ένα πυκνωτή υπό τάση, χωρίς κάποιο καταναλωτή συνδεδεμένο επάνω του; διατηρεί μία σταθερή τάση (στο εναλλασσόμενο έιναι άλλη ιστορία, αλλά για να μην το μπλέξουμε πολύ τώρα), και συγκρατεί συγκεκριμένο ηλεκτρικό φορτίο. Οσο δεν αλλάζει κάτι, βρίσκεται σε μόνιμη κατάσταση. Σε δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή, συνδέεται ένας καταναλωτής (π.χ. το τύλιγμα του κινητήρα) και για ένα πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα ο πυκνωτής εκφορτίζεται διοχετεύοντας το φορτίο του στο τύλιγμα. Οσο διαρκεί αυτό, μιλάμε για μεταβατική κατάσταση, στη διάρκεια της οποίας τάσεις και ρεύματα μεταβάλλονται. 
> Ερχόμαστε τώρα στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα του κινητήρα του πλυντηρίου: υποθέτω ότι ο πυκνωτής ΔΕΝ είναι υπό τάση συνέχεια, αλλά είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένος σε σειρά με το τύλιγμα, και τροφοδοτείται με τάση όταν θέλουμε να ξεκινήσει ο κινητήρας. Στη συνέχεια, δε, παραμένει συνδεδεμένος για όσο χρόνο λειτουργείο κινητήρας, σωστά; Αν ναι, τότε η όποια επίδραση του πυκνωτή στη μεταβατική κατάσταση δεν είναι αυτό στο οποίο αναφερόμουν. Οταν τελειώσουν τα μεταβατικά φαινόμενα και σταθεροποιηθούν τάσεις και ρεύματα, ο πυκνωτής που παραμένει σε σειρά με το τύλιγμα δεν επηρρεάζει την ένταση του ρεύματος που διαρρέει το τύλιγμα (άρα και την ένταση του μαγνητικού πεδίου), αλλά εισάγει μόνο μία διαφορά φάσης (ολίσθηση της έντασης ως προς την τάση) που είναι και το ζητούμενο.


στο παρακάτω που ακολουθεί ..



> Ο καμμένος πυκνωτής περιορίζει δραστικά, έως και μηδενίζει το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το τύλιγμα, αδυνατίζοντας / εκμηδενίζοντας αντίστοιχα το πεδίο που αυτό δημιουργεί, με συνέπεια να μην αποδίσει (ή και να μην ξεκινά καν) ο κινητήρας.


Εδώ θα ήθελα να πω το εξής . 
Γιατί συμβαίνει σε καμένο πυκνωτή ... και σε μοτέρ που φαινομενικά δεν γυρίζει καθόλου .... όταν γυρίσουμε (βοηθήσουμε με το χέρι μας ) τον ρότορα αυτός γυρίζει? έστω και αν αποδεδειγμένα είναι όντως καμένος ο πυκνωτής? έστω και με αμυδρή δύναμη ... αλλά γυρίζει. 
Γιατί απλά "παλεύει " το τύλιγμα κυρίως λειτουργίας (μόνο του) που είναι ανεξάρτητο από την επίδραση του πυκνωτή , και που όμως είναι χαμηλότερης ισχύος από του βοηθητικού τυλίγματος . και δεν επαρκεί μόνο του (το τύλιγμα κυρίως λειτουργίας) να το ωθήσει.

Πιστεύω ότι και λόγω προβλήματος του πυκνωτή στο προς την ανεξάρτητη σύνδεση του βοηθητικού τυλίγματος δεν συγχρονίζονται/προσαξαύνονται  τα 2 ανεξάρτητα τυλίγματα με αποτέλεσμα να μην επαρκεί η ισχύς εκκινήσεως (συνολικά και των 2 τυλιγμάτων) . Έτσι ώστε στο τέλος και μετά στην μετάβαση του να αναλάβει ρόλο μόνο το τύλιγμα κυρίως λειτουργίας.

----------


## nyannaco

Την επόμενη φορά που θα σου έρθει μοτέρ με καμμένο πυκνωτή, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν έχεις (που θα έχεις) ένα αμπερόμετρο εναλλασομένου (ή και μετρητή ενέργειας) να μετρήσεις πόσο ρεύμα τραβάει όταν λειτουργεί υποτυπωδώς με τον καμμένο πυκωτή, και πόσο μετά την αντικατάσταση του πυκνωτή. Είμαι περίεργος  :Wink:

----------


## JOUN

O φιλος Νικος τα λεει πολυ σωστα για τον πυκνωτη και το βοηθητικο τυλιγμα..Ο πυκνωτης σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν αποθηκευει τιποτα(δεν μπορει αλλωστε μιλαμε για AC) αλλα εισαγει αυτη την διαφορα φασης που μεταφραζεται σε ροπη που γυρναει τον δρομεα..Το βοηθητικο κυκλωμα  Πετρο εχει λεπτοτερο συρμα γιατι διαρρεεται απο λιγοτερο ρευμα.Αν το μετρησεις με ωμομετρο (μετα τον πυκνωτη εννοειται) θα δεις οτι εχει μεγαλυτερη αντισταση απο το κυριο.
Με καμμενο πυκνωτη αν γυρισεις τον καδο θα γυρισει ισως γιατι τα δυο τυλιγματα εχουν καποια μικρη διαφορα φασης λογω κατασκευης(πολλες χοντρες σπειρες το ενα,λιγοτερες και ψιλες το αλλο).
Αν ομως βαλεις φορτιο και το γυρισεις με το χερι δεν θα γυρισει καθολου(η ελαχιστα)

Πετρο το κυριο οπως λεει και το ονομα του ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερης ισχυος απο το βοηθητικο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ο πυκνωτης σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν αποθηκευει τιποτα(δεν μπορει αλλωστε μιλαμε για AC) αλλα εισαγει αυτη την διαφορα φασης που μεταφραζεται σε ροπη που γυρναει τον δρομεα..


Οι πυκνωτές είναι ηλεκτρικά βοηθητικά εξαρτήματα που χρησιοποιούνται στους μονοφασικούς κινητήρες για την άυξηση της ροπής εκκίνησής τους και και την καλιτέρευση των χαρακτηριστικών λειτουργίας τους.
*Το ποσόν της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει  ο πυκνωτής εξαρτάται:*
Από την επιφάνεια  και την απόσταση των πλακών τουΑπό το είδος του διηλεκτρικού μεταξύ των πλακών τουΑπό την εφαρμοζόμενη τάση μεταξύ των πλακων του
Το τελευταίο στοιχείο δηλώνει ότι η διακύμανση της τάσης στα άκρα ενός πυκνωτή, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα *να κυμαίνεται και η ενέργεια του πυκνωτή με ανάλογες επιπτώσεις* και στα χαρακτηριστικά του ηλεκτροκινητήρα.




> Με καμμενο πυκνωτη αν γυρισεις τον καδο θα γυρισει ισως γιατι τα δυο τυλιγματα εχουν καποια μικρη διαφορα φασης λογω κατασκευης(πολλες χοντρες σπειρες το ενα,λιγοτερες και ψιλες το αλλο).
> Αν ομως βαλεις φορτιο και το γυρισεις με το χερι δεν θα γυρισει καθολου(η ελαχιστα)


α) Αντί ενός πυκνωτού 100μF μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε δύο των 50μF μ παράλληλη σύνδεση. Διότι αντίθετα με ότι συμβαίνει με τις ωμικές αντιστάσεις, η σύνδεση εν σειρά μειώνει την ολική χωρητικότητά τους.
β) Αν ο πυκνωτής εκκίνησης καεί ή κταστραφεί τότε ο ηλεκτροκινητήρας του συμπιεστή ή δεν θα εκκινεί ή θα δυσκολεύεται πολύ αν εκκινήσει.
γ) Σε περίπτωση που ένας πυκνωτής λειτουργίας είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος θα ρίχνει την ασφάλεια της γραμμής. Ένας βραχυυκλωμένος πυκνωτής λειτουργίας είναι πολύ ζεστός μετά τη δοκιμή λειτουργίας.
δ) *Όταν καεί ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας, ο ηλεκτροκινητήρας δεν μπορεί να ανιμετωπίσει το συνιθισμένο φορτίο* και η λειτουργία διακόπτεται από το θερμικό διακόπτη. Για να δούμε αν ένας πυκνωτής λειτουργίας είναι καμμένος, κάνουμε 2 αμπερομετρήσεις, μια με τον πυκνωτή συνδεδεμένο στη γραμμή και μία χωρίς τον πυκνωτή. Αν οι ενδείξεις του αμπερομέτρου και στις 2 περιπτώσεις είναι ίδιες τότε ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας είναι εντάξει και αποδιδει το έργο του.

Αυτά από την πηγή .
*http://www.soldatos.gr/html/pyknwtes.html



*Τώρα για την τελευταία φάση που λέει ...
*Όταν καεί ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας, ο ηλεκτροκινητήρας δεν μπορεί να ανιμετωπίσει το συνιθισμένο φορτίο
*
Τι εννοούμε άραγε "συνηθισμένο φορτίο"? και ίσως εδώ γίνονται οι παρεξηγήσεις . Εκλαμβάνοντας και το παρακάτω κείμενο από το ίδιο link που παράθεσα. και λέει....

*ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΕΚΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ*Οι πυκνωτές εκκίνησης συνδέονται εν σειρά *προς την περιέλιξη εκκίνησης και επομένως βγαίνουν εκτός λειτουργίας από τα ρελέ εκκίνησης μετά την εκκίνηση του ηλεκτροκινητήρα. * (σημείωση εδώ αναφερόμαστε σε μοτέρ ψυγείου)
Οι πυκνωτές εκκίνησης έιναι ηλεκτρολυτικού τύπου και δεν επιρέπεται να παραμένουν υπό τάση πάνω από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα.
Αν για κάποιο λόγο ο ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής παραμείνει υπό τάση στο κύκλωμα είναι σίγουρο οτι θ καταστραφεί (θα σκάσει).
Οταν ένας πυκνωτής καταστραφεί πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί με άλλον ίδιων χαρακτηριστικών (ταση και χωρητικότητα).


Άρα όταν αναφέρει αυτό  *Όταν καεί ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας, ο ηλεκτροκινητήρας δεν μπορεί να ανιμετωπίσει το συνιθισμένο φορτίο* (λαμβάνω υπόψιν ότι αναφέρετε σε πυκνωτή λειτουργίας )
Μάλλον εννοεί το τύλιγμα της κυρίως τύλιγμα/ λειτουργίας (ως συνηθισμένο φορτίο) .. αφού το βοηθητικό έχει τεθεί εκτός

----------


## JOUN

Πετρο οταν υπαρχει ενας πυκνωτης ειναι ΠΑΝΤΑ λειτουργιας και δουλευει συνεχεια γιατι πρεπει να δημιουργησει την διαφορα φασης μεταξυ του κυριου και βοηθητικου τυλιγματος.Αν υπαρχουν δυο, ο ενας ειανι εκκινησης και υπαρχει για να δημιουργησει αυξημενη ροπη εκκινησης.Μετα βγαινει εκτος με φυγοκεντρικο, η κατι παρομοιο..

Συνηθισμενο φορτιο,εννοει το ονομαστικο του, π.χ για ενα επτακιλο πλυντηριο,να το φορτωσεις με επτα κιλα ρουχα..

Υ.Γ Το βοηθητικο ΠΟΤΕ δεν βγαινει εκτος γιατι θα σταματησει αμεσως ο κινητηρας.

----------


## nyannaco

Υποψιάζομαι ότι μπερδεύει λίγο το περί αποθήκευσης ενέργειας στον πυκνωτή, σε σχέση με την υποβοήθηση της εκκίνησης.
Σε συνεχή τάση θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο αν είχαμε ένα πολύ μεγάλης χωρητικότητας πυκνωτή, που θα κάλυπτε (σαν buffer) τη βραχυχρόνια ζήτηση μεγάλου ρεύματος από τον κινητήρα κατά την εκκίνηση. Αντιοικονομικό μεν (λόγω απαιτούμενης χωρητικότητας πυκνωτή), δυνατό δε. Και επιπλέον, σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα είχμε διαφορετική συνδεσμολογία, ο πυκνωτής θα έπρεπε να συνδέεται παράλληλα με τον κινητήρα, και να είναι υπό τάση για να φορτίσει πριν την εκκίνηση του κινητήρα. Μιλάμε για κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό.

----------

FILMAN (05-09-13)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Υ.Γ Το βοηθητικο ΠΟΤΕ δεν βγαινει εκτος γιατι θα σταματησει αμεσως ο κινητηρας.


σελίδα 73 - 74 

http://logo1.comuv.com/downloads/Kin...0KINHTHRES.pdf

βοηθητ.JPG

----------


## JOUN

H τριτη περιπτωση(μαλλον εκει αναφερεσαι) που βγαζει εκτος τον πυκνωτη δεν γνωριζω που θα μπορει να εχει εφαρμογη..Πιθανον σε καποια περιπτωση που δουλευει χωρις ιδιαιτερο φορτιο, π.χ ανεμιστηρας..
Εγω σου λεω να κανεις το πολυ απλο:Αμπερομετρησε το βοηθητικο και πες μου αν εχει ποτε σε κανονικη λειτουργια ρευμα μηδεν. Η βαλε ενα διακοπτη και σε κανονικη λειτουργια ανοιξε τον και δες αν συνεχιζει κανονικα (με φορτιο) να δουλευει.

----------


## nyannaco

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω το .pdf τώρα, θα το κάνω αργότερα γιατί έχω την περιέργεια να το δω. Στο μεταξύ θα αποτολμήσω μία υπόθεση: μήπως εκτός από το βοηθητικό τύλιγμα, που μένει πάντα σε λειτουργία (γιατί κι εγώ πιστέυω, με τα λίγα που ξέρω, ότι δεν λειτουργεί αλλιώς ο κινητήρας), υπάρχει και δεύτερο βοηθητικό για υποβοήθηση της εκκίνησης, και αυτό είναι που βγαίνει εκτός μετά;

----------


## nyannaco

Κι όμως, φαίνεται πως είναι λάθος αυτό:



> Στο μεταξύ θα αποτολμήσω μία υπόθεση: μήπως εκτός από το βοηθητικό τύλιγμα, που μένει πάντα σε λειτουργία (γιατί κι εγώ πιστέυω, με τα λίγα που ξέρω, ότι *δεν λειτουργεί αλλιώς ο κινητήρας*), υπάρχει και δεύτερο βοηθητικό για υποβοήθηση της εκκίνησης, και αυτό είναι που βγαίνει εκτός μετά;


Ψάχνοντας λίγο για τους διάφορους τύπους μονοφασικών ηλεκτροκινητήρων, τελικά προκύπτει ότι υπάρχει τύπος που μετά την εκκίνηση αποσυνδέει το δεύτερο τύλιγμα εντελώς, και συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί μόνο με το κύριο. Εϊναι ο τύπος που αναφέρεται σαν capacitor start στα παρακάτω:

http://www.apprep.com/motors_single_phase.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_moto...or_start_motor
(λυπάμαι, δεν βρήκα κάτι αντίστοιχο στα ελληνικά).

Ο Πέτρος τώρα δικαιώνεται  :Wink: 
Συγγνώμη για τη σύγχυση, αλλά τουλάχιστον τελικά κάτι μάθαμε και σήμερα!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κοιτάξτε τύποι κινητήρων και τρόποι κατασκευής και μέγεθος βοηθητικού τυλίγματος / κυρίως τυλίγματος / αν θα έχει πυκνωτή εκκινήσεως/ή λειτουργίας χωριστά / ή και τα 2 μαζί και ταυτόχρονα ..... είναι να τρελαθείς . Για να βγει άκρη πρέπει να αναφερόμαστε όχι μόνο αν πρόκειται για μοτέρ π.χ. πλυντηρίου ή ψυγείου κτλ αλλά και ο συγκεκριμένος με (λεπτομέρειες τύπος κατασκευής του ) . Γιατί υπάρχει τεράστια "ποικιλία" για όλα τα βαλάντια.

----------


## spirit323

Καλησπέρα σας,διάβασα με πολύ προσοχή τα παραπάνω και επειδή αντιμετωπίζω ενα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα εχω τις εξής απορίες
το πλυντήριο ειναι brandt wm 551 ειχε βγει ο ιμαντας απο τη θεση του ο οποιος ξαναμπηκε αλλα το πλυντηριο δε στιβει.
Ανοιξα το δεξι πλαινο καπακι και βρηκα κατω χαμηλα 2 πυκνωτες ο ενας θαλασσι και ο δευτερος στη σειρα ασπρος 16μφ που πανε επανω 4 καλωδια 2 μπλε και 2 καφε.
απο τις συμβουλες που εχουν ειπωθει μαλλον ο ασπρος ειναι ο πυκνωτης λειτουργιας..(το θαλασσι τι ειναι)και αναρωτιεμαι αν αγορασω ενα καινουργιο τα καλωδια 4 το αριθμο 2 μπλε 2 καφε μπαινουν οπως να ειναι?

----------


## spirit323

Επισης παρακαλω θα ηθελα να μαθω πως μπορω να βραχυκυκλωσω τον πυκνωτη πριν τον βγαλω σε περιπτωση που εχει κρατησει καποιο ρευμα.
Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## FILMAN

Τον πυκνωτή μπορείς να τον εκφορτίσεις βραχυκυκλώνοντας τα άκρα του με ένα μονωμένο κατσαβίδι ή με άλλο παρόμοιο τρόπο. Αν είναι φορτισμένος (που μάλλον δεν θα είναι) θα δεις ένα ισχυρό σπινθήρα. Αν θες να τα αποφύγεις αυτά μπορείς να συνδέσεις παράλληλα στις επαφές του μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 220V για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα. Τα καλώδια εννοείται ότι δεν μπαίνουν τυχαία. Αφού ο δικός σου έχει δυο καφέ και δυο μπλε καλώδια (αυτό μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο), θα τα βάλεις στον καινούριο με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Δηλαδή, θα δεις τις επαφές του παλιού πυκνωτή ότι είναι γεφυρωμένες ανά δύο, και τα ίδια καλώδια θα βάλεις στις ίδιες επαφές του καινούριου. Λογικά τα καλώδια ιδίου χρώματος θα είναι τοποθετημένα στις γεφυρωμένες επαφές.

----------


## stakhs

Καλημερα

 Σε πλυντηριο Brandt ειχα ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα. Αδυνατουσε στο τελευταιο σταδιο της πλυσης να στιψει. Αλλαχθηκε ο πυκνωτης του μοτερ και πλεον ''πεταει''! Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια.

----------

